# Newborn deer - Do they "cry"?



## Jerry in MN (Dec 2, 2007)

Early summer last year, and again this year, I heard a sound from the woods that sounded like like maybe a young sheep or goat, but there aren't any of either around here. But there are whitetail deer. The sound lasted only about 5-10 seconds. Could that sound have come from a newborn deer?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Young deer do bleat a lot like sheep or goats, and will talk back and forth with their mothers/siblings

"Newborn" deer are mostly silent though. For the first few weeks their only defense is to be totally invisible.

All deer communicate with bleats and grunts once they are old enough to start


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got one by the house that is very vocal,night and day.Hear it and I hear Mom.

big rockpile


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

I go along with the others in that yes fawns do bleat, but what you may have heard was mama looking for the little one. Sometimes that baby may not always stay right where mama left'em and mama will "call out" while looking for it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well my Fawn is very loud it was in my front yard one night just crying its head off.I've heard the same Fawn on different sides of the property.All I could think is this Deer is going to be Coyote Food if its not careful.

big rockpile


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

We heard this loud bleating out back and a fawn's head was stuck in our fence,it took my wife and I 15min to free it....Mama was watching the whole time...Loud little deer..


----------

